# Suche Gute Camcorder



## huxi0 (18. November 2013)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Camcorder. Ich setze sehr auf Qualität, Bildstabilisator, Auto- und Manuel Focus und ein wenig auf Bildstabilisator. Preis bis 400 Euro. Wer kann mir eine gute empfehlen?


----------



## vfl_freak (19. November 2013)

Moin,

https://www.google.de/#q=Bestenliste+camcorder

Wobei sich sich IMHO so Kriterien wie "setze sehr auf Qualität" und "Preis bis 400 Euro" schon irgendwie gegenseitig ausschließen!

Du kannst nicht Geld für 'nen Fiat 500 ausgeben, aber einen Ferrari erwarten .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## huxi0 (19. November 2013)

na hätte ja sein können das einer schon mit einer in der Preisklasse gute erfahrungen gemacht hat


----------



## vfl_freak (19. November 2013)

Moin,

hast Du denn mal in die Bestenlisten geschaut ****?

Mehr und bessere Infos wirst Du hier auch kaum bekommen - zumal die Beurteilung sehr relativ ist und hier sicher so gut wie keiner alle Kameras kennt!

Ich weiß bspw. nicht, ob es für 400 € schon einen *optischen* Stabilisator gibt, denn die Elektronischen gehen sicherlich zu Lasten der Qualität!

Und es ist ja auch die Frage, welche Qualität für Dich bei nur 400 € ok ist!!

Gruß
Klaus

*EDIT:*
Ich filme mit einer Panasonic X929! Sie bietet Full-HD, einen sehr guten Stabilisator - kostet aber eben auch an die 1000 € .....


----------



## meta_grafix (22. November 2013)

http://www.camcorder-test.com/camcorder-bestenliste.pl

http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Werbung/index.html

Gruß,

Andreas


----------

